# Veggies for dogs



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

I would like to give Miss Lilly a greater range of fruit and veggies than she is currently getting. So far we have tried:

Carrots, peas, sweet potatoes, blueberries, apple, kale, broccoli, celery...

What fruit / veggies do you give your dogs - and in what quantities? Do you feed raw (chunks, blended, juiced) or cooked / par boiled?

Also, do you regularly give any fresh herbs and if so, which ones and why?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I home cook for Molly and she generally has veg cooked in with her meals, the usual veg is peas, carrots, cauliflower and brocolli and it is cooked in with her meat and rice.

Chance has dried food which contains veg and is generally more adventurous with trying different vegetables


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ozzy loves green beans and squash.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I've been making ground meat, carrots, broccoli and cauliflower for Maggie. I put a teaspoon on top of her kibble to make it more interesting for her. As I only use two teaspoons of it a day, after its made I put it into ice cube trays and freeze, defrosting one or two cubes as needed. Each cube will last for 4 meals.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine love raw apples and pears. They won't eat bananas. They also like carrots, broccoli and sweet potatoes although I usually steam them as they wont eat raw veggies.


----------



## janice griffiths (Nov 4, 2014)

Goldie and Dior and Blanche the poodles love all cooked veg adore curry and rice spag bol and lasagne Goldie will even eat cold chips !


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

What and how you feed vegetables and fruits all depend on why you are giving it to Miss Lilly. My two are on a raw diet and I follow prey model proportions with the occasional fruit (apples pears watermelon and banana) or vegetable (carrots green beans squash kale spinach sweet potato). 

I give the fruit in bite sized chunks as they enjoy chewing on them. But I limit how much I give them and only on occasion as its too much sugar content. They get baby carrots as low calories snacks they can crunch on but if I want to use it for nutritional purposes I grind it up in my food processor to add to their food as their stomachs do not have the enzymes to break down the cell walls of vegetables. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I feed raw and mine rarely get veg. They like the heart of a cauliflower, carrots, apples, green beans, pumpkin and squash, peas, they get fed little treats and left overs. No do however give them coconut oil, kelp and egg shells daily. But basically they get all the nutrients they need from a varied meat diet.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

janice griffiths said:


> Goldie and Dior and Blanche the poodles love all cooked veg adore curry and rice spag bol and lasagne Goldie will even eat cold chips !


I think most dogs would eat anything given the chance. It's up to us to make sure what they are getting is agreeable for their digestive systems, not toxic and healthy for them. I don't believe in feeding something that isn't going to benefit a dog nutritionally. Chips, curry, bolognese (spagbol/lasagne) are not going to benefit a dog nutritionally.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have my two convinced that steamed broccoli is a fantastic treat!! they know the smell and will even come from sleeping to get some. now if only I could get B to think the same thing. lol


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper's favs are carrot sticks, sweet potatoes, butternut squash, banana and apple! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I have my two convinced that steamed broccoli is a fantastic treat!! they know the smell and will even come from sleeping to get some. now if only I could get B to think the same thing. lol


Hmmmm yummy! Lola loves veggies, Nina is a pure meat girl


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow! Thanks everyone!

Left to her own devices, Miss Lilly would no doubt go for KFC chicken bones, bread and chips all the time. She's one hell of a scavenger and I have plentiful experience of rummaging around her mouth in order to extricate various bits of nutritionally useless junk food... 

I'd rather feed her a healthy, balanced diet as I'm quite keen to have her with me for as long as possible and in as healthy a condition as possible! I will no doubt go raw in the future. For the moment its still a grain free / additive free kibble. To make it more interesting I occasionally add some veg and because she doesn't tolerate grains she gets through vast amounts of sweet potato and chicken if she's got a dickey tummy... 

I'd like to extend the range of veggies primarily because I'd like to make her kibble more interesting for her with something other than bits of chicken, egg or similar and because she genuinely seems to like what I have given her so far (apart from apple which was played with for hours but not eaten. Oh, and carrots which she will shred into tiny bits but again not eat).

The bit about enzymes is interesting and I'll research that further. So cooked and / or pulped and in small quantities seems to be the way to go...


----------



## janice griffiths (Nov 4, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> I think most dogs would eat anything given the chance. It's up to us to make sure what they are getting is agreeable for their digestive systems, not toxic and healthy for them. I don't believe in feeding something that isn't going to benefit a dog nutritionally. Chips, curry, bolognese (spagbol/lasagne) are not going to benefit a dog nutritionally.


Ruth my dogs have very long lives goldie is 12 and dior 11 as well as the rest in my home Bonny is the cocker she is 17 years , what left overs do you think the Italians give there dogs ?? my home made Italian dishes are good enough for us all , we rear our own Beef , grow our own veg (organic no chemicals ) i make my own pasta how do you know that Italian food is Toxic , i am sure Italian people would be shocked at what you say


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Janice my comment was not to offend you or Italians and I certainly didn't say Italian food was toxic (I said its up to us to ensure what we feed is non toxic and nutritionally beneficial) - feeding bolognese sauce may or may not be toxic, it depends what is in it - this is why I suggesting airing on the side of caution. 

I was also simply questioning the nutritional benefits of feeding curry/chips..  

However, now that we are on the subject of Italian food - I guess it really depends on what is in your Italian sauces, we all know onions damage red blood cells and too much garlic can do the same, other ingredients like tomatoe paste, sugar and salt are not good for dogs. You didn't specify initially that you made your own sauce, again, this is why I advised against feeding this kind of thing. Italians eat a vast array and range of foods, they have much more in their repertoire than lasagne and spaghetti bolognese and I would imagine they choose carefully what they feed their dogs. 

I'm sure it's absolutely fine to feed your homemade sauce which obviously you have ensured isn't toxic and is made without onion, garlic, tomato paste, sugar and salt. 

Please don't insinuate I was trying to offend Italians.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Miss Lilly said:


> Wow! Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does she not like her kibble? If you want to stay on kibble you may want switch up the protein and give her a little variety. Or you could feed her homemade or raw (I'd recommend raw myself) as the benefit of kibble is you don't have to do much more than scoop a bowl. 

Personally I enjoy knowing what they are eating and have fun trying to find different variants of raw to add to their diet. My two eat better than I do. Another thought is that kibble and fresh/non processed foods digest at different rates. So mixing them together is thought to lead to greater tummy upset because the food is either digested too fast or not fast enough. I feed twice mainly some protein and bone in the morning and in the evening. And any vegetables or fruits I use as snacks for midday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

